# V4



## sbdtasos (Jun 21, 2018)

hello again from Greece
i have sketch and i am ready to start a V4 90
bore 32 mm
stroke 30 mm


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Jun 21, 2018)

New build. Glad to see. I'll be watching.


----------



## Herbiev (Jun 21, 2018)

I'll be following along too


----------



## Ghosty (Jun 22, 2018)

I will be watching


----------



## sbdtasos (Jun 26, 2018)

hello
here is my motor block
a lot of machining hours...
but with nice results


----------



## mayhugh1 (Jun 26, 2018)

sbdtasos,
I'm curious about how you were holding the workpiece during machining. It looks like there's some kind of tilting fourth axis under all those chips. Do you happen to have a photo? Beautiful work, by the way.
Thanks
Terry


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Jun 26, 2018)

Looks great. Very nice design. BTW, Love that first picture.


----------



## kuhncw (Jun 27, 2018)

Your cylinder block looks very nice.  I like the style.

Chuck


----------



## sbdtasos (Jun 28, 2018)

mayhugh1 said:


> sbdtasos,
> I'm curious about how you were holding the workpiece during machining. It looks like there's some kind of tilting fourth axis under all those chips. Do you happen to have a photo? Beautiful work, by the way.
> Thanks
> Terry


Terry 
i am holding the piece with bolts .drill and tap 












check photo


----------



## sbdtasos (Jun 28, 2018)

cylinder heads ready.


----------



## sbdtasos (Jul 4, 2018)

oil pan and intake manifold ready


----------



## kuhncw (Jul 4, 2018)

Nicely done.

Chuck


----------



## sbdtasos (Jul 8, 2018)

boring crank case,rods,camshafts lobes


----------



## michael-au (Jul 8, 2018)

Nice work, great looking engine


----------



## johnmcc69 (Jul 8, 2018)

Very nice metal sculpting, nice design!
 What plans are you working from?

 John


----------



## natalefr (Jul 9, 2018)

good job


----------



## sbdtasos (Jul 9, 2018)

johnmcc69 said:


> Very nice metal sculpting, nice design!
> What plans are you working from?
> 
> John


is my design
i sketch and i built them
thanks


----------



## ozzie34231 (Jul 14, 2018)

Sketch? You're doing a lot more than sketching to do that machining I think.


----------



## kadora (Jul 15, 2018)

Nice design sbdtasos .
I do not understand how will you assembly con rods to the crank shaft.


----------



## mayhugh1 (Jul 15, 2018)

kadora said:


> Nice design sbdtasos .
> I do not understand how will you assembly con rods to the crank shaft.



Looks like it will be a built-up crankshaft.

Sbdtasos,
Beautiful work. What Cad/Cam software are you using?
Terry


----------



## sbdtasos (Jul 16, 2018)

kadora said:


> Nice design sbdtasos .
> I do not understand how will you assembly con rods to the crank shaft.


conrods will be like that .install all together and then make the crank installation to the motor
in my crank you can add or reduce midle sections ,so with same type you can make a 2 cylinder engine or 6 cylinder engine just add some midle sections


----------



## sbdtasos (Jul 16, 2018)

mayhugh1 said:


> Looks like it will be a built-up crankshaft.
> 
> Sbdtasos,
> Beautiful work. What Cad/Cam software are you using?
> Terry


thanks Terry
i am using solidworks and for post prossesing hsmworks


----------



## sbdtasos (Jul 16, 2018)

we have good progress i hope engine will run before end of this month


----------



## neil_1821 (Jul 17, 2018)

Flipping heck, that’s very nice!

I assume you’ve used CNC for the block and heads? Do you write the code yourself or do you generate it from a 3D model?


----------



## sbdtasos (Jul 17, 2018)

neil_1821 said:


> Flipping heck, that’s very nice!
> 
> I assume you’ve used CNC for the block and heads? Do you write the code yourself or do you generate it from a 3D model?


yes all this parts are made from cnc .is not easy to write the code ,i generate the code direcy from the model


----------



## neil_1821 (Jul 17, 2018)

sbdtasos said:


> yes all this parts are made from cnc .is not easy to write the code ,i generate the code direcy from the model



Oh yes I understand, coding is not easy but it feels very satisfying when it’s done!

I look forward to seeing it run. Keep up the good work.


----------



## sbdtasos (Aug 15, 2018)

ignition timing problems
engine start but is not possible to work with 1 distributor
installation of 2 distributor and 2 sensors was the only way


----------



## neil_1821 (Aug 16, 2018)

Those caps look very nice!

Do you know why it wouldn’t work with 1 cap and sensor?


----------



## Ghosty (Aug 16, 2018)

sbdtasos said:


> ignition timing problems
> engine start but is not possible to work with 1 distributor
> installation of 2 distributor and 2 sensors was the only wayView attachment 103436
> View attachment 103436
> ...


Because you have 90deg rotation on one crank pin plane for pistons at TDC, cam timing for the cylinders are only at 45deg on the dissy, 2-1 reduction. You would need the take of for the HT leads at 45deg apart for each crank plane not 90deg.
Bedford had this same setup on there V4 powered vans in the 60's, 70's
Cheers
Andrew


----------



## sbdtasos (Aug 18, 2018)

can some one help me with a problem that i have with timing my ignition
as you will se in previus photo i have pulley with 12 teeth on my crank and 24 teeth on my camshaft so i have a reduction 2-1
as you see the middle top pulley is for the distributor is also 24 teeth but i have different reduction there 4-1 and i dont know why
i undertant that because i have 90deg rotation on one crank pin so that mean 45deg on distributor but i have at 22,5deg
that strange
if need to have spark in my distributor at 45deg i must put also a pulley with 12 teeth then i will have a 1-1 but this rotating the half like 2-1


----------



## sition (Aug 27, 2018)

Could you tell me the engine ignition Angle is 90 ° a cylinder work?
I have a V4 is 90 ° work time, his trigger on the camshaft, I set up 45 ° triggered a magnet
thank you


----------



## sbdtasos (Aug 27, 2018)

sition said:


> Could you tell me the engine ignition Angle is 90 ° a cylinder work?
> I have a V4 is 90 ° work time, his trigger on the camshaft, I set up 45 ° triggered a magnet
> thank you


hello sition
yes ignition angle is 90 deg
but untill now i havent find the problem


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Aug 27, 2018)

Your crankshaft should rotate twice around for every rotation of the camshafts. 2:1
Your cams and distributor should turn together 1:1

If that is what you have it should be fine


----------



## sbdtasos (Aug 29, 2018)

stevehuckss396 said:


> Your crankshaft should rotate twice around for every rotation of the camshafts. 2:1
> Your cams and distributor should turn together 1:1
> 
> If that is what you have it should be fine



i am realy confused
my camshafts with the distriutor turn together 1:1
my crank with my camshaft is 2:1
i have 1 sensor on flywheel with 4 magnets 
engine angle 90 deg
when i have ignition on 1 cylinder the 4rth cylinder is 90 deg back
firing order 1-4-3-2 
so my distibutor must turn 45 deg but this is turning 22,5 deg
1-3 are right side and have 180 deg difference and 2-4 left side also 180 deg diference between them
1-2 are 90 deg diference 
the only solution that i found is crank with distributor 1:1 and  work 
i dont know why i know that is not corect but is working


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Aug 29, 2018)

There are 720 degrees in the cycle
Lets just say #1 & #3 are on the right, #2 and #4 are on the left
Clockwise rotation looking from the front

1 should fire at zero degrees
4 should fire at 270 degrees
3 should fire at 360 degrees
2 should fire at 630 degrees

With 4 magnets on the crankshaft your ignition fires at

zero
90
180
270
360
450
540
630


The distributor should line up on

#1  @  Zero degrees
#4  @ 135 degrees  (270 crankshaft)
#3  @ 180 degrees (360 crankshaft)
#2  @ 315 degrees (630 crankshaft)

You can see why it works but the ignition fires twice as much as it needs to.


----------



## sbdtasos (Aug 30, 2018)

it is alive


----------



## necchiom (Aug 30, 2018)

Wow! Awesome.


----------



## natalefr (Aug 30, 2018)

Good job !


----------



## ShopShoe (Aug 30, 2018)

Lots to see and hear there. Congratulations on a successful build.

--ShopShoe


----------



## sbdtasos (Aug 30, 2018)

my ignition


----------



## Cogsy (Aug 31, 2018)

Very cool engine, and ignition as well. Excellent work! Where did you get the ignition and what is that coil from?


----------



## neil_1821 (Aug 31, 2018)

Very nice! Even more impressive being your own design. Congratulations


----------



## Johno1958 (Aug 31, 2018)

Very good engine. Throaty sounding exhaust,love it.
Cheers
John


----------



## e.picler (Aug 31, 2018)

Congratulation Sbdtasos! Wonderful project it sounds really nice.

Edi


----------



## michelko (Sep 6, 2018)

Hi very nice engine,
what spark plugs are you using?


----------



## johnmcc69 (Sep 6, 2018)

Nice job!
 What did you have to do to get it running?

 John


----------



## sbdtasos (Sep 7, 2018)

michelko said:


> Hi very nice engine,
> what spark plugs are you using?


i am using 1/4 32 spark plugs


----------



## xmax (Sep 9, 2018)

Good and nice work tasos


----------

